# Update on skin allergy/infection



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'd share the news on Bella and her bald patches. We took her to the vets last week where they were not sure what the problem with her skin was, gave her a week of antibiotics and changed her from frontline to advocate. They were not ruling anything out including mange. It has not improved.
We took her to the vets again today and she has a skin infection, they did say what it was but I couldn't begin to spell it. They think its from the long grass or corn where we walk her. So another 2 weeks of antibiotics and we have to bath her every 2 days for a fortnight. It is not mange thankfully and isn't contagious. Phew, was starting to get a little OCD about it being mites. Hopefully she will start to feel better soon


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Update on allergy*

If the antibiotics don't work I would ask them about steroids.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

*Update on allergy*

Agreed. Steroids will put a stop to it immediately. And little to no harm in short term use.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Update on allergy*

We have to take Bella back to the vets in 2 weeks so he can take another look at her. Hopefully it will start to improve but the vet will decide what the next step is if no change in 2 weeks. If steroids work I can't understand why they don't give her them, maybe it's her age. They have given her a different antibiotic so maybe it will help


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Update on allergy*

So sorry! Hope Bella feels better soon, it's so frustrating. We are going through something similar, Miles going in for skin scraping today. :-\


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanku everyone, have just edited it slightly as it is a skin infection she has not an allergy. I have looked through so much on the Internet I got confused with myself.
It is very frustrating MilesMom, she has had a rough few months. What with a tummy bug, her accident which resulted in surgery and now this. Hopefully she will start to turn a corner soon.
I hope Miles feels better soon to, the vet is not in a rush to do that with Bella unless he has to. They want to give her a few weeks of antibiotics and hope they work before going down the route of biopsies etc :-\


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, our vet wanted to wait too. Miles has tried two antibiotics, changing his food, and changing his collar material. We are bummed he has to get his skin scraped, but hoping to fix the problem soon!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles has been diagnosed with folliculitis. We were given antibiotics and it is up to us if we want to give it to him or not, vet says it's likely due to seasonal allergy. Opinions on antibiotics?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Are the antibiotics going to cure the folliculitis, and is it likely to return? Is there any other treatment for the condition.
I just looked the condition up on the internet and it would appear that yes the antibiotics will clear it up but it will probably return until you find the cause.
The article suggested antibacterial soap washes to clean the skin, did your vet suggest this? Has he given you any idea on what might cause it.

This is a quote from the article I read about the causes:

"Folliculitis can be caused by a large number of infectious organisms. Frequently folliculitis seems to be induced by irritating substances, environmental or anatomical defects, internal abnormalities and drugs. *Differentiating these causes is very important if the physician is going to be able to treat the condition successfully.* 

*How is folliculitis diagnosed?*


"The diagnosis of folliculitis is generally based on the appearance of the skin. In some situations, a microbial culture of the pus will help to detect a bacterial cause. It may be necessary to pull out some of the affected hairs and examine these microscopically using potassium hydroxide in order to detect fungal infections. Occasionally, a small skin biopsy may be used to help the doctor confirm the diagnosis. Infectious causes include bacteria, fungi, viruses, and parasites. Usually, no specific blood tests are needed in the diagnosis of common folliculitis."


Has your vet identified the organism that is causing the condition? According to this article it looks like the anitibiotics may clear it up, but if you don't know what is causing it might return.

Keep us posted and good luck as it sounds horrible, poor Miles.


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey,

if my dog would have allergy problems I would take care not to overmedicate the dog with antibiotics. - Even when allergy is coming back. It's a vicious circle.... the more antibiotics the weaker the immune system and the dog can't fight it by itself... and recovery time takes much longer because it takes a while until the body has detoxed all the medication and the immune system recovers....

It happens often that dogs get allergies, bumps and rashes from the pesticides which most of the fields have!!! I suggest especially in the U.S. the farmers use a lot of pesticides and insecticides.... 

Why don't you try to give your dog a cure with a special herb called "*cat's claw'* ?! It's harmless and will have positive effects on your dog.

I know a lot of dog owner's who use to give this cat's claw to their dogs after illness, medical treatment or just to boost immune system during winter time or to detox the dog.


_
Uña de Gato, cat's claw, cat's claw (Uncaria tomentosa)

100% milled Rootbark of Uncaria tomentosa plant

Uña de Gato is native to the tropics of Central and South America, and is also cultivated. The plant owes its name to the claw-like curved thorns at the base of the leaf and grows as a vine.
To the application are wood, bark or roots into rough pieces and boiled in water. This broth is then drunk. Alternatively, the finely ground bark can be mixed to the food / kibble.

The Cashibo - tribe in the East of Peru uses cat's claw to the "normalization of the body" and to cleanse the system.
The Ashaninka, a tribe who is known for his extensive knowledge of cat's claw, use it to support a healthy immune system, blood purifier, and support the normalization of inflammatory processes in the body. 

Today cat's claw is used even with great benefits for dogs and cats in the veterinary practice of Peru. Studies have shown that an alkaloid is included in the cat's claw bark, which possesses strong immune system-supporting properties. This led to their worldwide application as important, natural nutritional supplements to support a strong immune and immune system.


_

My dog is on her 2. antibiotic medication because of an incident but after I'll have finished the antibiotics I will make a cure to detox her body from all the painkillers and antibiotics so that her immune system can recover and fight whatever will come....


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Bella has to have a skin biopsy tomorrow for the skin infection she has. It hasn't improved with antibiotics and the vet is concerned as to why her fur has not started to grow back.
We didn't want to go down this road but have no option as we need to find out what is causing her baldness/ irritation. 
Anyone else's pup had to have a biopsy? I no MilesMom has, how was pup afterwards?

Timing is dreadful as we go away for Christmas on Saturday... If it doesn't rain it pours hey ???


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles biopsy was negative!!! He was tested for ringworm, mites, flea bites, and bacterial infection. The final diagnosis was folliculitis, the vet think it is an environmental allergen irritating the hair follicles of the skin. We are managing with tea tree oil/ aloe vera shampoo baths, Vitamin E, Benadryl when flare ups occur, and wiping him down after we take him to the trails in the morning. Best of luck! It's so frustrating!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Angie

Uhhm, has the Vet ruled out a Thyroid problem? One symptom of a Thyroid issue is baldness, and loss of hair.
It's a simple enough blood test.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

It is very frustrating MilesMom, we are hoping its nothing to serious. The thing is she had an accident and had to have some surgery on her leg, she was fine up until this time, we kept her housebound for 10 days with some training as the walks were so stressful for her and us we decided it was or the best.
The day they took her collar off she started with itching, losing her fur. We are not sure if its something she picked up at the vets... 
Gunnr, the vet mentioned a thyroid problem but said its very rare for a puppy of 7 months. Time will tell hey ???


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Like all Western medications Zero prevention Before the event and light years behind

1. "Antibiotics" yes sometimes a need but far over used on doggies and humans and most are now failing as they have super bugs that now feed off them and they kill great and good bugs in every system they feed

and "ProBiotics and Digestive Enzymes" a must not a need while using them as the kill the good guys as well as the bugs
Daily with there meals'

The skin is a big deal on overall health and coats as well as eyes, teeth and gums

Steroids do come with risks all of them.

White counts could be a value

Natural education and finding a great resource on products and needs

There are many good Vets

personally I do my own vaccinations and most of there care

Lifestyle choices and food choices and exercise add miles to all

Mine get B12, CoQ10, Vitamin E, and Glucosamine, Chondroitin and msm

and natures best foods

Prevention and some luck and care


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

My boy had 6 skin biopsies. He recovered fine from them and they showed us that he was allergic to many foods.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We took Bella to the vets today for her skin biopsy, have to say by this morning I was getting A bit concerned about it all. My own fault as I read to much on the Internet and go into panic mode. She is my only baby girl after all.
The vet said before doing a biopsy they would do a skin scrape first to see if it would pick nothing up. It certainly did. 
Bella has Demodex mites(not sure if that's spelt right). It isn't the best news but if its a case of bathing her once a week for 6 weeks with no antibiotics then I am happy. It has been going on for so long and I now feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I had started to think it was much more serious than we could imagine.
Although the vets did not say she picked it up from there when having her surgery we think she did. I am so happy she is ok  the vet phoned us to pick her up early as she was getting worried we had left her, lots of cuddles and a tuna treat and she is happy again


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Glad you have found the cause! Hopefully she will begin feeling better soon


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Angie NG,

She wouldn't have "picked it up" at the vet when having her surgery -- dogs have these mites on their skin all the time. The stress of the surgery may well have weakened her immune system, though, allowing the problem to get out of hand.

Not an expert, but I've been researching as I suspected we might have a demodex problem. It resolved quickly on its own, though, before I could get the dog to the vet.

Cheers,
v.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi Victoria,

Have to say I'm not an expert either and looking it up on the Internet did make me wonder whether the stress of the surgery had weakened her immune system. 
Think I was just a little frustrated with the vets when writing that yesterday, it took them so long to work out what was wrong and filled her with antibiotics for her not to have needed them in the first place. 
We got there in the end so that is the main thing 
Hopefully she is on the mend


----------

